# Underground on house



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

This is a stripping room on side of a barn that man and woman are turning into a house


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MIND BOGGLING TO SEE PEX UNDER SLAB AND UNPROTECTED.............


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> MIND BOGGLING TO SEE PEX UNDER SLAB AND UNPROTECTED.............


As long as pex is covered with small stone it don’t hurt a thing,I used to insulate all my pex under concrete but it’s so dam aggravating I jut make sure it’s covered with #9 stone


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> As long as pex is covered with small stone it don’t hurt a thing,I used to insulate all my pex under concrete but it’s so dam aggravating I jut make sure it’s covered with #9 stone


We can buy preinsulated pex.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> We can buy preinsulated pex.


Never seen it like that,what brand is that???


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> MIND BOGGLING TO SEE PEX UNDER SLAB AND UNPROTECTED.............


Unboggle your mind plumbers put pex in slabs all the time with no protection lololololo,mind boggling lololololol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Unboggle your mind plumbers put pex in slabs all the time with no protection lololololo,mind boggling lololololol


Some guys also use sharkbites....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I thought they encase pex in cement for radiant floor heating. Maybe a different pex, we don’t do radiant here.
I’ve only ran pex under slab once for an island kitchen sink. I used 3/4” electrical pvc conduit with the long sweep 90’s and pushed my pex through it so it was 100% protected. Probably overkill.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I thought they encase pex in cement for radiant floor heating. Maybe a different pex, we don’t do radiant here.
> I’ve only ran pex under slab once for an island kitchen sink. I used 3/4” electrical pvc conduit with the long sweep 90’s and pushed my pex through it so it was 100% protected. Probably overkill.


I wouldn't call that overkill, I'd call it common sense. Now you can replace it easily.

When we do pex for radiant it's ziptied to wire grid on top of that hard blue/pink foam. Then concrete is poured. The durability difference is that radiant pex is held at one temperature for long periods of time. Potable pex will undergo many heat/cool cycles as it's used. That constant expansion/contraction when being held by the concrete could cause splits.

Also, and this is kind of a big deal cost wise, you're losing heat from your hot line to the slab. In the summer that's twice as bad because now your a/c must remove that heat. The heat loss is even worse than a hot line in a wall/ceiling.

Hot or cold, concrete or not, water lines should be insulated most of the time for many reasons.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here pex is run in concrete all the time, 24 story apartment building all the pex is run in concrete. Something breaks, they chip the concrete, cut electrical wires in the process, who cares after 1 year it's not their problem any longer.

Same for arena, I did several as a 1st year apprentice, pex zip tied to a metal grid. Pour concrete over it, sometimes the pex would stick out when the concrete was cured!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Unboggle your mind plumbers put pex in slabs all the time with no protection lololololo,mind boggling lololololol


Oh my mind is unboggled. That comes from seeing polybutylene installed under concrete slabs in the mid/late 80's. I said 'not my house'. 35 years later I say 'not my house' when I see pex under a slab. 

I don't give a #_#&#_ what plumbers do just because they can. You would last less than a week working for me with that attitude.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tango said:


> Here pex is run in concrete all the time, 24 story apartment building all the pex is run in concrete. Something breaks, they chip the concrete, cut electrical wires in the process, who cares after 1 year it's not their problem any longer.
> 
> Same for arena, I did several as a 1st year apprentice, pex zip tied to a metal grid. Pour concrete over it, sometimes the pex would stick out when the concrete was cured!



That's the difference between plumbers that care and those that don't. Mind boggling isn't it...................


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Oh my mind is unboggled. That comes from seeing polybutylene installed under concrete slabs in the mid/late 80's. I said 'not my house'. 35 years later I say 'not my house' when I see pex under a slab.
> 
> I don't give a #_#&#_ what plumbers do just because they can. You would last less than a week working for me with that attitude.


Why would I lower myself to work for you???yo
If I worked for you your mind would be “boggled” all the time learning new and more efficient ways of plumbing 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> That's the difference between plumbers that care and those that don't. Mind boggling isn't it...................


Wrong,the difference is between plumbers that do it right ad make money vs plumbers that do overkill and don’t make money,that boggles my mind lololololo


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Boggles the mind that anyone would do a rough in/ new house plumbing job. There's no money in any of it. My guys do $35,000 - $50,000 a month each, all service, mostly commercial. You don't do that running pex under a slab. 


Lol


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> Why would I lower myself to work for you???yo
> If I worked for you your mind would be “boggled” all the time learning new and more efficient ways of plumbing 🤣🤣🤣


You would teach Dalh how to use liberal amounts of concrete.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> Boggles the mind that anyone would do a rough in/ new house plumbing job. There's no money in any of it. My guys do $35,000 - $50,000 a month each, all service, mostly commercial. You don't do that running pex under a slab.
> 
> 
> Lol


Seriously he said in another post he live in a small community so he has to offer a lot of services to be profitable. You on the other hand live in a huge city and you can pick and choose what to offer and make a ton of money. If I was back in my home town trying to do service only I'd be out of business a long time ago.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Boggles the mind that anyone would do a rough in/ new house plumbing job. There's no money in any of it. My guys do $35,000 - $50,000 a month each, all service, mostly commercial. You don't do that running pex under a slab.
> 
> 
> Lol


But I don't have your headache and overhead and sleepless nights wondering if I'm gonna make payroll or did I send in enough quarterly taxes


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Seriously he said in another post he live in a small community so he has to offer a lot of services to be profitable. You on the other hand live in a huge city and you can pick and choose what to offer and make a ton of money. If I was back in my home town trying to do service only I'd be out of business a long time ago.


EXACTLY tango,when you live in a rural area you have to do some of both to make a living,the service work will keep the lights on but that's about it,most of the time the service work will turn into something bigger like the customer you put a faucet on for will build a new house and they will most always use the plumber they know,at least let us price it anyways,my best service accounts are some low income Apts and some 65 and over apts,they pay right on time and have for yrs,another good service account we picked up couple months back was 8 shell stations that a company out of Indiana bought recently,but its not enough to keepbills paid and put a little back,in between the service we plumb new houses,commercial bldings like churches,things like that,my cost of living in my area is nowhere near what some of y'all's are that live in the big city's.that helps a lot also,I like to work but I'm at the point that I'm not gonna kill myself anymore,them days are over


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> But I don't have your headache and overhead and sleepless nights wondering if I'm gonna make payroll or did I send in enough quarterly taxes


I've got plenty of money in the bank, haven't had a payroll issue since 2002(ish), and we use Paychex so no payroll tax issues ever. And we pay weekly not quarterly.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Why would I lower myself to work for you???yo
> If I worked for you your mind would be “boggled” all the time learning new and more efficient ways of plumbing 🤣🤣🤣


My top plumber made $147,000 last year if you add in my contributions to his health plan and 401k, 2 other plumbers were over $100,000, I think they do alright. Five master plumbers and 1 journeyman plumber at my company, I think we're good on new and efficient ways of plumbing.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Great… Now I need to play boggle


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Wrong,the difference is between plumbers that do it right ad make money vs plumbers that do overkill and don’t make money,that boggles my mind lololololo


The trick is to acquire the customer base that wants and happily pays for the overkill. The $20k (ish) basement bathroom we did for a major corporation ceo last year was $50,000 + because he is extremely demanding and detailed. The water pipe was pex except for copper under the slab going to the freestanding tub. 

You're losing me here, I'm still not putting pex under a slab. I made enough money on that job my lead plumber got a $2500 bonus.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Great… Now I need to play boggle
> View attachment 132375



I'll play.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I personally wouldn’t put pex under a slab unless it was protected by some kind of conduit. I don’t care how small the rocks or sand is you’re not going to convince me that over a 5-10 year span that there’s not a good chance it’s going to rub a hole. It’s one thing to have to cut open wall board to make a repair but to jackhammer up concrete is a huge expense. The pvc conduit or insulation and the time it takes to install it that way shouldn’t be killing your profits. I understand that it’s harder to make money selling “high end bells and whistles” in a rural area but I also feel like it’s easy to sell someone on the idea of longevity in a rural area because it’s harder to get things done and when something breaks you can’t get the service guy out to fix it in an hour like you can in the city.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned, there's no reason not to protect/sleeve any water pipe under a slab. Even if you just sleeve it in a larger piece of pex. That schit's cheap!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

But, but, making money......... we don't have time to sleeve.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> You would teach Dalh how to use liberal amounts of concrete.
> [/QUOTE
> Alas,this is an ART that you must be born with lolololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> I've got plenty of money in the bank, haven't had a payroll issue since 2002(ish), and we use Paychex so no payroll tax issues ever. And we pay weekly not quarterly.


Glad to hear that


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> My top plumber made $147,000 last year if you add in my contributions to his health plan and 401k, 2 other plumbers were over $100,000, I think they do alright. Five master plumbers and 1 journeyman plumber at my company, I think we're good on new and efficient ways of plumbing.


Very good


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I personally wouldn’t put pex under a slab unless it was protected by some kind of conduit. I don’t care how small the rocks or sand is you’re not going to convince me that over a 5-10 year span that there’s not a good chance it’s going to rub a hole. It’s one thing to have to cut open wall board to make a repair but to jackhammer up concrete is a huge expense. The pvc conduit or insulation and the time it takes to install it that way shouldn’t be killing your profits. I understand that it’s harder to make money selling “high end bells and whistles” in a rural area but I also feel like it’s easy to sell someone on the idea of longevity in a rural area because it’s harder to get things done and when something breaks you can’t get the service guy out to fix it in an hour like you can in the city.


I know this is an older post. But I always run SCDL 40 pvc under a slab and use conduit 90s at each end and after it is framed up I push pex through it. I have shoved 3/4" pex through 1" pvc 260' before. Mind you there was only one 90 in the run and lots of lube. Who doesn't like lube right? 😙


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Scl 30 is just fine underground! Backfill is key.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

People put pex under concrete all the time as long as you protect it from the concrete yourself you are good,the next house slab any of y'all do make sure you loop the pex under the slab then insulate every bit of it or run it in another pipe and tell me how much money you made on that job,it is so time consuming to insulate pex under a slab,hey if the pex lasts 5-10 yrs I'm more than good with it because when they call me to come locate a leak under the concrete I'm gonna charge them to reroute that line overhead somehow and make more money off them,you plumbers that work for someone else done have to worry about taking so long or extra money for insulation or pipe sleeves until the boss comes out and sees how long it takes and how much money you wasted


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

I 


sparky said:


> People put pex under concrete all the time as long as you protect it from the concrete yourself you are good,the next house slab any of y'all do make sure you loop the pex under the slab then insulate every bit of it or run it in another pipe and tell me how much money you made on that job,it is so time consuming to insulate pex under a slab,hey if the pex lasts 5-10 yrs I'm more than good with it because when they call me to come locate a leak under the concrete I'm gonna charge them to reroute that line overhead somehow and make more money off them,you plumbers that work for someone else done have to worry about taking so long or extra money for insulation or pipe sleeves until the boss comes out and sees how long it takes and how much money you wasted


I own and operate my business. I do not put my business name on anything that I can't tell the home owner honestly that it is the best way to make it easier to service or make it last longer.
You probably put galvanized fittings in so that in a few years you have a service call for a water leak. With the pex sleeved from end to end with conduit 90s I can tell the homeowner that if there was something to go wrong I can cut a hole in the wall pull it out and push more back in it's place. Something for tankless water heaters. To many working parts and to much service work. I install HTP Everlast with stainless steel tank and a lifetime warranty on the tank. Longevity and low maintenance is what I sell.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Backwoodsplumbn said:


> I
> 
> I own and operate my business. I do not put my business name on anything that I can't tell the home owner honestly that it is the best way to make it easier to service or make it last longer.
> You probably put galvanized fittings in so that in a few years you have a service call for a water leak. With the pex sleeved from end to end with conduit 90s I can tell the homeowner that if there was something to go wrong I can cut a hole in the wall pull it out and push more back in it's place. Something for tankless water heaters. To many working parts and to much service work. I install HTP Everlast with stainless steel tank and a lifetime warranty on the tank. Longevity and low maintenance is what I sell.


You would not make a living in my area,you have to do a job cheap as possible and go to the next one,you are looking at almost a full day of messing with conduit that was not added in to your quote,you must work for multimillionaires


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> You would not make a living in my area,you have to do a job cheap as possible and go to the next one,you are looking at almost a full day of messing with conduit that was not added in to your quote,you must work for multimillionaires


No I work for folks who combined income make 120k. I roughed in a two bath house with a kitchen sink that was 40' of pipe from every thing else, last week. Started at 6 and drove off the job at 1530. I have two more slabs coming up I'll take some pics and send them to you.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Service work is where the money is. While owning my own company I've done new construction (commercial), remodeling (commercial and residential) and commercial/residential service. Service is where the money is.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Service work is where the money is. While owning my own company I've done new construction (commercial), remodeling (commercial and residential) and commercial/residential service. Service is where the money is.


Agreeee,but ever now and then you need to hit a big lick and have a lot of money come in at once like you would on a new construction job,but you are right about service work,when we do a bigger job that we have to man both of us on it for weeks,even tho I make a good lick after it’s over but when I figure up all the smaller jobs(service) that I turned down I would have made just as much if not more


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

we switched to pex as of late. no more CPVC for us. but im just gonna leave this right here. Not sure what the statue of limitations is in your state, but this one manufacture listing would have me lawsuit scared if done any other way.PE


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Service work is where the money is. While owning my own company I've done new construction (commercial), remodeling (commercial and residential) and commercial/residential service. Service is where the money is.


I repectfully, disagree. But talk like this really makes me want to invest more in a service department. Looked at direct mailers monday, around $1,000.00 for 5,000 4x6 printed and mailed at 5,000 addresses. May do this and push drain cleaning, camera, and jetting service.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I repectfully, disagree. But talk like this really makes me want to invest more in a service department. Looked at direct mailers monday, around $1,000.00 for 5,000 4x6 printed and mailed at 5,000 addresses. May do this and push drain cleaning, camera, and jetting service.



Not to brag but 25 years self employed, currently 10 employees with 5 vans. I was primarily in new construction (small/medium commercial) early in my business but got tired of the cut throat bidding, GC having a license to steal, long waits for money, fighting for retainage and any mistakes came out of my pocket. Now we go back and fix the crappy plumbing that the cheaper plumber installed at premium rates.

Here last week, two days of jetting turned into pumping out private street sewer main, jetvac truck and locating a bulldozed manhole on adjacent property. The GC on the adjacent property exposed/repaired the manhole, we provided the jetting, pumping, jetvac truck, logistics and coordination.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

More.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Finally cleared in all directions, jetting everywhere. We billed out just under $36K for 4 days work. I can't do that in new construction and we do major commercial repairs every day.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

that's a good niche you got going there. Not really what i think of though when it pertains to service, however jobs like that are out there, i wouldnt really classify it as service but indeed it is a type of service. Sewer replacements are hard to land around here with some of the competitions prices. If i have to haul our little ol 35g to your home, dodge utilities and replace 80 ft of your thin wall sewer line with sch 40 its going to cost more than the 2k you were quoted by company B. And thats about how it is with larger service in these parts. lots of low ballers. Im not "a lot of a little" kind of shop. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We do a lot of residential service as well. Tankless installs are going gangbusters this year. Here's a recent install. Billed out at $14,000 but included removing 120 gal tank and a 1 week temporary tankless hanging on an adjacent wall while the crew did the permanent install.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> We do a lot of residential service as well. Tankless installs are going gangbusters this year. Here's a recent install. Billed out at $14,000 but included removing 120 gal tank and a 1 week temporary tankless hanging on an adjacent wall while the crew did the permanent install.


NIce piping. We put the drip leg after the cut off valve. I like all the press fittings. one supplier started carrying streamline brand carbon fittings, they said they were cheaper since we buy so many of them. They are aboslute garbage. Leak city. cut a few out and determined with very minimal effort the gasket slides right out of its hub. The ID of the fittings are also much larger than Veiga. There are not retainer rings to keep the gasket seated in the hub of the fitting. Id steer clear of them if they show up in your area. We sent about 3k worth of them back with no restock fee. Veiga or nothing else. I know fergusons is carrying apollo, they almost have a stainless steel color to them but the gasket is seated with retainer rings on each side like Viega. But i dont shop at fergusons and want to just stick with what i know works. We havent had any issues with their copper fittings though.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> We do a lot of residential service as well. Tankless installs are going gangbusters this year. Here's a recent install. Billed out at $14,000 but included removing 120 gal tank and a 1 week temporary tankless hanging on an adjacent wall while the crew did the permanent install.
> 
> View attachment 133858



How many BTU’s do those heaters run ? What size gas line is that ?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

199k btus each heater, there is one inch pipe behind the plywood.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> we switched to pex as of late. no more CPVC for us. but im just gonna leave this right here. Not sure what the statue of limitations is in your state, but this one manufacture listing would have me lawsuit scared if done any other way.PE
> View attachment 133821


Everyone puts something on the pex where it enters and exits the concrete,we stopped putting full length insulation on pex under concrete except where it enters and exits,we have the pex deep below the concrete with #9 stone or sand encased around the pipe,no troubles yet


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Not to brag but 25 years self employed, currently 10 employees with 5 vans. I was primarily in new construction (small/medium commercial) early in my business but got tired of the cut throat bidding, GC having a license to steal, long waits for money, fighting for retainage and any mistakes came out of my pocket. Now we go back and fix the crappy plumbing that the cheaper plumber installed at premium rates.
> 
> Here last week, two days of jetting turned into pumping out private street sewer main, jetvac truck and locating a bulldozed manhole on adjacent property. The GC on the adjacent property exposed/repaired the manhole, we provided the jetting, pumping, jetvac truck, logistics and coordination.
> 
> ...


Are you the Halcomb on the van??? Are you in these pics??


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Finally cleared in all directions, jetting everywhere. We billed out just under $36K for 4 days work. I can't do that in new construction and we do major commercial repairs every day.
> 
> View attachment 133844


Who paid that bill???did they just hand you a check for 36,000 and not question anything???.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> 199k btus each heater, there is one inch pipe behind the plywood.


What pressure and type of gas are you running ?

The meter or a regulator must be close by.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Are you the Halcomb on the van??? Are you in these pics??


Yes, my company, not me in the photo.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I repectfully, disagree. But talk like this really makes me want to invest more in a service department. Looked at direct mailers monday, around $1,000.00 for 5,000 4x6 printed and mailed at 5,000 addresses. May do this and push drain cleaning, camera, and jetting service.


I’ve done the mailing thing
-ehhh out of 5000 flyers- I might have got 5 calls in 1 month. 
The thing with that type of advertising is “nobody cares about a plumber -until they need one” which = 4950 of those mailers get tossed out, 30 of the end up in the back of a junk drawer and the other 20 are price shoppers and might hire you.

That being said, Service is where the $$$ is at. 
if you can get your name out there your making bank. Most Service calls are Quick in and out, one man can easily do 5-8 service calls a day. Average is $200/call + material(and mark up) Do the math.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What pressure and type of gas are you running ?
> 
> The meter or a regulator must be close by.


Meter is very close by.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Who paid that bill???did they just hand you a check for 36,000 and not question anything???.



Invoice sent to car dealership with plenty of details, the invoice will then be sent to the adjacent property contractor.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Invoice sent to car dealership with plenty of details, the invoice will then be sent to the adjacent property contractor.


Do you anticipate any trouble getting paid??? Everybody wants to throw blame on something like this,hopefully you get paid asap


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> I’ve done the mailing thing
> -ehhh out of 5000 flyers- I might have got 5 calls in 1 month.
> The thing with that type of advertising is “nobody cares about a plumber -until they need one” which = 4950 of those mailers get tossed out, 30 of the end up in the back of a junk drawer and the other 20 are price shoppers and might hire you.
> 
> ...


There’s money in all of it depending on the scale you operate on. 

There are new construction plumbing companies here that make big money……

There are no large repair shops in my area. 

There are plenty of plumbing companies that do repair…….not many that can pipe a 30 story condo.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> not many that can pipe a 30 story condo.


if a company takes on a job like this you have to have skilled workers to man the job and be able to absorb a lot of materials while waiting for a draw,in service it takes very few skilled workers for a compan,bigggggg difference


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> if a company takes on a job like this you have to have skilled workers to man the job and be able to absorb a lot of materials while waiting for a draw,in service it takes very few skilled workers for a compan,bigggggg difference


The point I’m making is there is money to be made in all types of plumbing. 

But that doesn’t mean everyone can do it. 

Of course there’s a big difference 🤣

A company bidding a 30 story condo isn’t bidding against 50 other plumbers or handyman types like repair plumbers are.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Logtec said:


> I’ve done the mailing thing
> -ehhh out of 5000 flyers- I might have got 5 calls in 1 month.
> The thing with that type of advertising is “nobody cares about a plumber -until they need one” which = 4950 of those mailers get tossed out, 30 of the end up in the back of a junk drawer and the other 20 are price shoppers and might hire you.
> 
> ...


Yea but the main part of that game is to get the name out there. I have never advertised our services other than, Nextdoor, and online directories. Just straight up branding is all I’m looking for. I figure about the same amount of actual calls from them. Not a real winner as far as ROI. But it gets the name out.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yea but the main part of that game is to get the name out there. I have never advertised our services other than, Nextdoor, and online directories. Just straight up branding is all I’m looking for. I figure about the same amount of actual calls from them. Not a real winner as far as ROI. But it gets the name out.


Hire good looking men and women to hand out flyers. You guys have a county fair ? 

💁


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Hire good looking men and women to hand out flyers. You guys have a county fair ?
> 
> 💁



Yes, we do. But that crowd is not our type of customer base.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yes, we do. But that crowd is not our type of customer base.


Everyone likes good looking people. My little kids like good looking women over ugly women. 🫶🤣

When I’m approached by a good looking women I don’t feel like I’m about to be robbed and she will definitely get my full attention. 

I’m sure women feel same way.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yes, we do. But that crowd is not our type of customer base.


For real,at our little county fair the hillbilly’s come out of the hollars and hills with no teeth


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I use to do promotions for bath to shower conversions at the fair before Covid. I’d sell 10-15 jobs in 7 days at $7500 each. But that was pre 2019. 

The customers weren’t picky either. Most did it for mobility reasons. Those jobs often would spin into a lot more work and recommendations to friends, family and neighbors.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I use to do promotions for bath to shower conversions at the fair before Covid. I’d sell 10-15 jobs in 7 days at $7500 each. But that was pre 2019.
> 
> The customers weren’t picky either. Most did it for mobility reasons. Those jobs often would spin into a lot more work and recommendations to friends, family and neighbors.


Who did all the carpentry work??? When people call me wanting us to do a bathroom remodel I tell them yes we will be glad to do the plumbing,but you are going to need a carpenter to do or oversee 85% of the work,we don't do carpentry work,I did one bath where we did it all and I didn't think we was ever gonna get out of that hell hole


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Who did all the carpentry work??? When people call me wanting us to do a bathroom remodel I tell them yes we will be glad to do the plumbing,but you are going to need a carpenter to do or oversee 85% of the work,we don't do carpentry work,I did one bath where we did it all and I didn't think we was ever gonna get out of that hell hole


What carpentry work ? We would remove the tub and wall surround and install a shower in its place and install a new surround that covers any damage we do.
If I need to add studs or blocking, I do that. 
I have a cultured marble guy that does the walls. We didn’t do tile. 

Have we ever had to call in a drywall or paint guy ? Yes we have but not often.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What carpentry work ? We would remove the tub and wall surround and install a shower in its place and install a new surround that covers any damage we do.
> If I need to add studs or blocking, I do that.
> I have a cultured marble guy that does the walls. We didn’t do tile.
> 
> Have we ever had to call in a drywall or paint guy ? Yes we have but not often.


It messes the floors up most times,it messes up the walls most times,drywall or tile is always boogered up and since it's always an older house there is a window dead center of the bathtub that was the fart fan yrs ago


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> It messes the floors up most times,it messes up the walls most times,drywall or tile is always boogered up and since it's always an older house there is a window dead center of the bathtub that was the fart fan yrs ago


We don’t have that much trouble. We typically are replacing 30” tubs with 32” showers. 

The tile we normally are tearing out is on two layers of drywall. We cut the drywall all the way around the tile surround at the tiles edge. 

This helps us remove the tile in big sheets stuck on the drywall. It’s usually in bad shape as expected. 

This leaves us with a perfect perimeter cut. 

We adjust the drain (end drain) and the marble guy sets the pan. He installs the cement board and marble walls that are taller than the old tile by 12” and it’s wider because we upsize the shower to 32” or more. 

But I’ve done them with 30” pans without a problem. With custom marble there aren’t too many problems we can’t make acceptable. 

Of course some jobs are more complex and we charge for that. After doing hundreds of them you get good at it. The first few was a learning curve for sure.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I installed a shower for my mom…….worked my ass off. I did everything, plumbing, electrical, vent fan,drywall, built a ceiling, paint, AND the marble work. 

The drywall work was the worst. Of course I like to do things near perfect so you can see why drywall would be a PITA. 

Would you like to see pics ?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here are a few pics. 
The first pic is the old fiberglass unit with ceiling and light. Notice where the light switch is. I had to move the switch and install a gfi on the circuit feeding the light fan combo. 

Had to build the ceiling from scratch. PITA

Safety bars were not installed yet. They are now.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Do you anticipate any trouble getting paid??? Everybody wants to throw blame on something like this,hopefully you get paid asap



We billed our longtime customer, the car dealership group. We service 20 or so dealerships around Atlanta under the same name.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> We billed our longtime customer, the car dealership group. We service 20 or so dealerships around Atlanta under the same name.


Car dealership says it all there then. How about those ADMs lately?


----------

